
Planet Earth doomed to become 'hellish death world' like Venus, Nasa says - jonballant
http://metro.co.uk/2018/04/19/planet-earth-doomed-become-hellish-death-world-like-venus-nasa-researchers-warn-7479777/
======
klez
Not that I'm surprised, but there's a terrible mismatch between the article
title and its content.

"Venus may show us the possible future of Earth" is very different from "Earth
is doomed to become like Venus".

